# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Success Story

## nesdamycart

Hi, 

I'm new to this site, but just wanted to put my two cents in - Dr. Redmond is completely right when he says that negative posts and posts regarding side effects etc. are more common than the good news posts, and unfortunately for the reason he gives: when I was unhappily losing my hair, I visited the forums every day. Since last year, when my hair loss first slowed (after beginning Diane 35) and then stopped (when I finally worked up the motivation to go to NYC and see Dr. Redmond, who prescribed Spiro for my problems), I haven't been on hairloss sites. 

Dr. Redmond was a great source of comfort, beginning with his book and continuing with his willingness to respond to questions and concerns. When I returned home to Canada, I had difficulty in convincing my family doctor to prescribe Spiro for me (for my 'minor' problem - which to me was crippling - hair loss was ruining my life, beginning with my self-esteem and destroying all my happiness as a result), but I contacted Dr. Redmond again, who gave me a new prescription and the encouragement to persist. He answers my emails readily. 

Once I achieved success, my life began again in earnest - and I failed to report my success. I am so sorry - because I know how many times I returned to these sites for support and hope. There IS hope!!! Good luck to all of you....and thanks to Dr. Redmond and his staff.

----------


## Spex

Excellent - any pics?

----------


## cathyb

Sprio is for male pattern baldness, right?  I have diffuse, I dont' think it will help.
cathyb

----------


## whoops

what helps diffuse hair loss?

----------


## nesdamycart

Well, I don't have any showing how bad it used to be (I would destroy any that showed my hair loss immediately, and pretty much avoided having my photo taken for those 3 years) but I do have this one from my wedding (I'm the bride).  

I realize in my post that I didn't state that I'm female - I assumed people knew that Diane 35 was a birth control pill.  So, no, spiro isn't just for males - I take 200mg of oral spiro every day, and it's halted my loss.  I was experiencing diffuse hair loss - mostly, the hair was just becoming thinner and finer, and lighter in colour, every day.  That has stopped.  Enough that I DID get married - before, the idea was not appealing to me - how the heck would I do my hair?  Now, I don't worry about it.

----------

